# Real ******* HUSHPUPPIES



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds really good. Maybe I'll have a chance to make them to go with Wiper this weekend.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

mouth watering, getting hungry- must try fatbass hushpuppies.


Mmmmmmm liquid bacon fat


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate the FatBass! Puttin' addictive recipes on the forum that makes ya cravin' fortnightly!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> I hate the FatBass! Puttin' addictive recipes on the forum that makes ya cravin' fortnightly!


Ditto.. :evil:

And that SilverSmitty fer post'in a picture of it all... :evil:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Mmm... We are trying this one tonight with a couple Echo bass along with some bbq venison steaks. Thanks again Fatbass for posting it!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

We ended up with just the steaks... next week for sure!


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

I tried these last night and they were pretty good, but I have to say they had a much more mild flavor than I had expected. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I still need to try this one... Hopefully the panfish will cooperate this weekend!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

bump!  Perch (ERRR I mean bluegill) chowder, fried fillets on the side and some of Fat Bass' hush puppies!!! |-O-| I'm sorry arteries, I just gotta do it to ya!


----------

